# Staying in AC area. Need advice



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Hey y'all,
I frequent the Del/MD/VA forums but I'm heading up to the Atlantic City area this weekend for vacation. Packing a few rods with me but I wanted to know where I could get some more intel in getting some pullage this weekend.

I will be very close to the Absecon Bridge. 

Any fishable spots in this area? I assume surf fishing may be okay?


Any and all information/resources are greatly appreciated.

Tight lines and have great day!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ton of rays and small sharks in the surf. The back bays and inlets are your best bet for fluke. Not too much else around this time of year.


----------



## da-fish (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi, I just joined the forum.

I was by the Absecon Bridge and also at the end of jetty on the AC side (by Revel). There were plenty of schools of bunkers trailed by lots of baby-blues which were fun to catch! I thought using bobbers worked best
Still flounders but mostly undersized.
But last September after Labor Day I was fishing at the AC jetty, and I caught my biggest croaker ever. I wasn't even trying to catch them since I was just using topwater lure; then a surprise!









Have fun!


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

I had some fun in AC last year fishing Absecon Inlet from the AC side.

I parked my car on the street along North Maine Ave. and walked up toward Oscar E. McClinton Junior Waterfront Park. Just a little past the park, look toward your right for a safe break to climb down onto the jetty. You'll probably see a few people already fishing there.

Try to travel light... a pole, a tackle box and a bucket or lightweight cooler. You may have to climbe down some steep and rocky paths to get there. When I was there Oct 2014, most of that boardwalk was still shattered wreckage from Hurricane Sandy in 2012.

There might be a cop just hanging out there checking out things. I caught some small snapper blues with snapper poppers. A woman next to me caught a huge Tog with a clam baited hook on the first cast. A guy at the end of the pier was about to give up and tried one more cast and got something so powerful, it snapped his rod in two and he left cursing, but came back with a borrowed rod.

TIP: Make sure you leave your car where it is legal to park. I had left my car a block from some trendy sandwich shop and came back later to an $80 ticket! Initial glance and I thought it was a legal parking space. For my next visit, I've gotten a free VIP card from one of the casinos for discounted parking from their online website.


----------

